# Chortle Sound?



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

My rat is making a funny sound. I don't know how to explain it. I haven't heard it before. Maybe the sound I would expect a bunny to make with its nose if they did that. Or a little like a chicken clucking sound but more subdued and quiet.

Anyone know what I'm talking about? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I think you might mean bruxing - it kinda sounds like a fast clicky noise and they do it when they're really comfy or getting a nice cuddle or tickle from you. It's the equivalent of a cats purr x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

It sounds like it's coming from her throat rather than her teeth. Isn't bruxing kind of like teeth grinding?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

When my rats are on my shoulder, they make a happy little coo coo coo type noise. Rattie giggles. I don't hear it unless they are right up against my ear.


----------



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

Good to know that it's a happy sound. I figured it might be because she wasn't showing any signs of distress. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

